# Another new one....



## TT-225 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi I am looking for a TT convertible 225, joined so I could sniff at the For Sale section so I am trying to get my post count up asap.
Err, not sure what else to say really?!

Hello


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT-225 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Ask some questions in the Mk 1 section, as you're after a 225.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT-225 (Apr 14, 2013)

I can't! I'm a girl, no idea what to ask lol. Plus, as a member on another car forum I know it annoys the hell out of established members when they come along asking stupid questions when the forum has been going for the past gazillion years and all of the answers to all of your questions have already been provided.
So if I ask 'Tyres? Which are the best?' then everyone will pile in saying 'Jesus not this again' etc and so on lol. :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi TT-225, I'm used to answering the same old question, so ask away in the Mk1 section....Very few click "view new posts"
Not what tyres though :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Do you know what to look for before buying a TT.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT-225 (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok as you asked so nicely I shall, see you over there then :wink:


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

welcome to the forum xx


----------



## TT-225 (Apr 14, 2013)

maryanne1986 said:


> welcome to the forum xx


Thanks Maryanne x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## TT-225 (Apr 14, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome


Thanks Yellow.


----------



## TT-225 (Apr 14, 2013)

Rather than starting a new thread cluttering up the place I thought I'd re-use this one.

Yay! Just bought one. I am already in love with it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats colour spec? Get some pics up


----------



## TT-225 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you.

Very standard car in lovely condition (as far as I can tell atm)

Roadster, silver 225.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TT ownership & about time too. :lol:  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## TT-225 (Apr 14, 2013)

Holy thread revival!

Well where did all that time go to?

I can safely say the TT is a bloody brilliant car. My 225 has given me so much fun over the last few years. Obviously bits fell off every now and again and I always seemed to be buying parts for it HOWEVER that isn't the cars fault, simply the bellend owner who didn't care for it when he had it before me.

Aaaaanyway. Wanted to buy a slightly newer car, looked at the usual, Z4 3.0, Boxster and the Nisan Z. Nothing (for me) could come close to what I enjoy in a car so it had to be another TT. For a million reasons decided on the MK2 V6. As soon as I heard it I was hooked, stomach turned, heart raced etc.

I pick it up next Saturday. Dolphin grey with all the extras I was looking for, S-tronic, Mag ride, Nav Plus etc, even the ski hatch so can't complain 

Won't sleep Friday night. I just hope I won't miss changing gear, kinda feels like I'm cheating :? 
Brilliant gearbox though, not moaning.

So in short it looks like I shall be here on this forum (albeit sporadically) for the rest of my life.


----------



## TT-225 (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh OK I will get my coat :lol:


----------

